# my new 5.5 (this makes 3 tanks)



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

any way over the break i picked up a small 5.5 gallon to mess around with not sure what i'm going to do for scaping but should be fun. for light i'm using a hampton desk lamp, seemed people really liked them for nanos. filter i'm not to sure about yet thinking about using a zoomed 501. what i realy wish i had done was baught the ehiem 2211 i saw at the pet store back home but it was expensive and i couldn't justify it for substrait i order 3 liters of AS Amazonia II to try out should be fun. and thats about it for now, hoping to get a beter idea about plants in it i really want to grow UG in there but will see. other than that i need ideas for plant to put in there. also acould use some help with stocking ideas too.


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

I would try to take the plastic rims off before setting up. 
That light will deff work they are all the rage.U will prob. need CO2 with that light. Before you plant, decide what type of scape you want. Collect all your hard scape and play around with the scape. Until your satisfied with it.:thumbsup: then plant.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

have CO2 so not a problem, and will be messing around with the scape a bit. with taking the rim off do you just get something flat and sort of jimmy it off and how sharp are the edges of the glass?


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

well got the top rim off and wondering how the hell do you get the silicon off the glass (other than with a razor)


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Ozymandias said:


> well got the top rim off and wondering how the hell do you get the silicon off the glass (other than with a razor)


Razor and elbow grease... Lots of it:icon_eek:


----------



## hilikus16 (Nov 6, 2008)

Despite all the work, you'll be much happier with the rim off. I know i was


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> Razor and elbow grease... Lots of it:icon_eek:


dam thats what i feared. and yess i do like it this way.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

What tools did you use to take off the top rim??


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice job Ozy. If you are dangerous:icon_twis you can try to remove the bottom rim.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

I love the rimless look. I'm thinking about pulling the trim off my 2.5 fry tank. Since it is a fry tank...it's not really a 'looker' tank. But still, I thought it might be fun.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

MARIMOBALL said:


> Nice job Ozy. If you are dangerous:icon_twis you can try to remove the bottom rim.


i've though about it but not sure had to use a hunting knife to get the top off so i'm not sure how the bottom would react to it. but hay i'll give it a try


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

well got part of the bottom off it terns out the bottom panel is actuaily rased a 1/4" from the bottoms of the side panels so i thought i would just leave it as.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

how long did this take you to remove the trim?


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

not long like 5 to 10 minutes


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 8, 2008)

Looking good, although its next to the PC...a nail biter should be fine tho


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

DarioDario said:


> Looking good, although its next to the PC...a nail biter should be fine tho



huh, sorry don't quite get this


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

woot finally found some Utricularia Graminifolia should be here Tuesday or Friday. also the AS got here to day but my schools mail room is closed (and we still have class). o well i should have some scape pictures up tomorrow for people to look at and critique


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

woot the AS Amosonia finally came to day.










and it came with a book let












i also have a tentative scape set up what do you guys thing?


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

I like the off set and slope!


----------



## hilikus16 (Nov 6, 2008)

wow i love that scape. i had something similar in my head for my next scape but with wood also.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

i would have used some wood but have nothing that suited for it


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

From this angle it looks great. Are you going for a plateau of sorts? It kind of looks like it from this angle. Do you have a picture from straight on? What would look awesome is UG on the upper "plateau" cascading like it does naturally into a carpet of HC on the bottom.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

i was thinking of something like that except with the UG cascading down and the lower level being soly on the lower tear with maybe some Blyxia up top in the corner. but i like that idea might try once i get some HC.










o ya i also moved the tock around a bit like it better this way.


----------



## Kashta (Jun 26, 2008)

That's going to be awesome, Ozymandias. Makes me want to rip the rims off one of my tanks.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

be careful though, i did manage to chip the glass on a few edges and getting the silicon off is a pain. but i so can wait to see everything in. also going to have a ZooMed 501 probably filter this tank and probably going to get piping from fishman for it and i'll get plant this week so exited it's finally looking really good


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks good. The 5.5 I cleaned up took a bit over 3 hours to make it presentable between removing the trim and cutting the silicone seams clean. After all that time the wife then said she would buy me my ADA Tank for Christmas:icon_roll.


hardscape is looking good . :thumbsup:


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh yeah what kind of rock is that?


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

not sure i got it off a beach in Maine (one of the few there lol) been a big box of rock from that beach around in my car since summer. i did do the vinegar check on it and washed them off so thay should be fine.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I was asking becasue they are cool...


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> I was asking becasue they are cool...


lol i know i really like them to if i'm ever back to that beach i'm going rock hunting again (Maine is really good for that)


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

woot!! plants finally arrived 










when i opened it the heat pack was still warm










when i finally got the rock wool off i just broke it up into chunks and placed on the substrate not sure really how to plant this well it's such a small plant. any way hope it likes the tank


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

well quick up date so far the Ug seems to be surviving, not sure if thats all it's doing up hope it spreads soon. should be getting some HC soon to intermix on the left side of the tank. also my new/used ZooMed 5001 arrived today from god91234. once the UG and HC spreads i should be all set to fill it up. still need to pic up a paint ball regulator for this tank but i think that an wait for now


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

I always get so excited when plants come in!


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

I didn't know that UG could be grown emersed.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

supposedly it could, at least thats the answer i got when i asked in the plant section


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

woot HC came today put it in both my tanks now i just wait for it to spread


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Dontcha just love the feeling of opening up packages with plants in them?

Where and/or who did you get the plants from?


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

i got them from sellers over at Aquaria Central and Aquatic plant Central. if you want names i can look them up lastre


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

here are some pictures of the tank after i planted the HC and the filter got


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome! The scape is great! I don't know how I missed this until now. I completely derimmed a 10 and it took me over 4 hours :shock:


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

thanks for the complement 

btw what do people think of putting Blyxia in the back right corner?


----------



## FBG (Oct 17, 2008)

Blyxa Japonica would looks nice in the top corner. nice scape so far!


----------



## bill|408 (Mar 27, 2007)

like what you did with the scape .. looking good so far


----------

